# Cambodian Summer Salad and Roll Filling TNT



## jennyema (Aug 2, 2006)

The Elephant Walk Resataurant's Salade Cambodgienne

I love this salad at their restaurant and when I bought their cookbook, I started making it at home. It's a perfect summer salad. I make it almost once a week.

*You can make it per the recipe or make it the lazier way, which I usually do.* 

Make the dressing according to their recipe, although you might want to sub part of the fish sauce with low sodium soy sauce. I usually use 2 parts fish sauce and 1 part soy. I also omit the shallot if I don't have any on hand.  Also, you will probably not need the salt, so taste before you add it.

*"DRESSING*

_1/4__cup water_
_1/2__cup sugar_
_1__clove garlic, finely chopped_
_1__small shallot, finely chopped_
_1/2__cup Asian fish sauce_
_2__tablespoons lime juice_
_2__teaspoons salt__. _

_1.  In a small saucepan bring the water to a boil. Add the sugar and cook over low heat, stirring, just until it dissolves; set aside to cool._
_2. Stir in the garlic and shallot and cook 30 minutes more._
_3. Add the fish sauce, lime juice, and salt. Mix well and set aside."_


I buy a bag of cole slaw mix (wash it) and then add in whatever I feel like from this general list of goodies: shredded chicken, chopped shrimp, pressed tofu, shredded daikon or red radish, bean sprouts, julienned snow peas, red onion, scallion, cilantro, watercress, mint, thai basil, bird peppers or jalepenos, bean thread or rice noodles.

I put the goodies in a bowl, combine with dressing (amount to your taste) and let chill. It usually only stays crisp for a day or two.

*The best part about it is that it can be served as a salad or used as a filling for fresh spring rolls.*


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2006)

_Thanks Jenny,_
_I had this once and loved it, now I can do it myself without having to go stand outside Elephant Bar for a long wait. This is perfect and my crew will have it gone in no time._
_kadesma _


----------



## Shunka (Aug 2, 2006)

This looks good!!!! Thank you for sharing it!!!!


----------



## cjs (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh my, this is right up my alley...duly copied and thank you.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 2, 2006)

That dressing is nearly ingredient-for-ingredient identical to quite a few recipes for Thai dressings & marinades. In fact, except for the addition of a couple of minced fresh hot chili peppers, I made this exact same recipe just this past Monday as a sauce for Thai Chili Shrimp over Rice Noodles.

It is absolutely delicious, & can be used not only to marinate seafood, but to add to Thai stirfries as a sauce. Very, very popular in Thai cooking.

Oh - I've also used it as a dipping sauce for plain grilled shrimp.  Again - delicious.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 2, 2006)

That sounds perfect for the weekend.  Thank you for posting this.


----------

